# CUSTOMIZE your G-SHOCK : color, dress, change parts...



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

This thread to post your custom watch, use your imagination and skills to make it even better... 



Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My little operation, G-Shock in red, using a brush and acrylic paint. Mix adding very little water, must remain dense, apply abundant, after a minute remove the excess with a paper towel...

About the yellow film there is a specific thread about...

Before 









After 









Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of my mods.
I mostly just exchange the resin but sometimes the modules, too. 

GD-100MS with positive module from GD-100-1 and GW-7900MS strap:



Pink GRX-5600 blackened with bracelett:


DW-5025B with blackened resin and positive display:



Lumed GA-100:



GW-056 with black inner bezel:


G-9100 with titanium bezel:


Blackened Eric Haze 5600:


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

@d2mac, your GA-100 is fantastic! I 🏆

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Red passion and yellow is done! 
This is my favorite now!










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I created a 'Blue Whale' from this............



To this........................







Mitch


----------



## Djhyper66 (May 1, 2011)

Here some random watches ive done stuff too. Some simple mod, thanks to pacparts.com selling parts, but I also paint the button now and arms, buckles/strap keepers, like to use cerakote paint, hold up really well. Been playing with my gshocks for over 10 years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Been trying my hand at dying resins lately.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Customization is by far my favorite part of this hobby. Here's some of my most loved customs

The Frogs





The screwback squares









Gulfmaster





Stealthed King



Can't forget the Rasta 8900


----------



## etejut (Mar 2, 2012)

some of them - b-)


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

As a rookie in the world of G-Shocks I have only done one. I took this GW-6900A and repainted the purple lettering using Testors black and white model car paint.





I also ordered the black bezel and repainted the letters with Testors white paint to brighten them up, and swapped out the white strap for a GW-5000 strap and ended up with this. Now with some simple bezel and strap swapping I have a few different color combinations to use.


----------



## Clubber713 (Aug 27, 2014)

etejut said:


> some of them - b-)


anymore info/pics on the first watch/strap?


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Only one for now, a dw-6630B with composite strap and module from a dw-6600, wich has blue backlight and red G, waiting for testors paint to change the lettering, it will be gun metal, let's see how it will look!


----------



## etejut (Mar 2, 2012)

Clubber713 said:


> anymore info/pics on the first watch/strap?


 ---->

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-suunto-adapter-picture-heavy-2104138.html

b-)


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Bezel with all strings in yellow










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

fcasoli said:


> Bezel with all strings in yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch! Do you mind if I ask what paint you used? and did you paint over all the lettering or just the black parts and find a perfect match for the stock yellow paint? Either way very cool. I've been eying my green Rangeman for a while now thinking the bezel would look better this way. You proved it does :-!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Acrylic paint, you add a big quantity to fill all letters and after some seconds you remove the excess using a paper towel with decision swapping the surface. 
I found the same color without to mix, you find the tube in following picture, inside the box.










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

My only mod from year ago...









... but after few hours I returned to stock.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

My aviators (and one rangeman), couple of them with the help from my friends at buffalo power coating


----------



## TRSCP (Apr 7, 2015)

Just a couple I've done


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Not a huge mod, but on the GA-100, stealthed the useless tach hand and changed colors on the tips of the hour and minute hands. Also some faint lume on the hour markers. Was trying to lume the hands, but had crappy, very granular lume, so I did these changes to the hands using a silver and a red sharpie. This mod definitely increases the visibility of the red hour hand when using the light. Also on a Velcro band run through the spring bars-strap adapters don't look right on this model.

Before:








After:


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks to this forum, Casio's own strap adapters, the many colors of Zulu straps available, replacement bezels, the many colors of Rit dye, and the many colors of Testors model paint, I've customized quite a few -- without needing any tools except for a small screwdriver and without having to open the watch up:

































































I only own three GW-6900's, but as you can tell, I have plenty of bezels and color combinations available!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

simple one that im sure has been done by a few others also.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's my favorite modded watch - mudman 9010 resin swap


----------



## Ash1979 (Jul 2, 2013)

A simple mod...


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Some of my favorite mods...


----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

All but one of my Gs is modded, I am a custom kind of guy!

I'll start with this one. It is made up from 3 different models... can you name them?


----------



## ky3mikael (Jun 5, 2014)

GLX5500/GW5510 Hybrid


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Bezel and display = Ferrari Rangeman 



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my GA110BC-2A + GA110HC-1A band.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mike K said:


> Thanks to this forum, Casio's own strap adapters, the many colors of Zulu straps available, replacement bezels, the many colors of Rit dye, and the many colors of Testors model paint, I've customized quite a few -- without needing any tools except for a small screwdriver and without having to open the watch up:
> 
> View attachment 6126162
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that silver 6900 from your other thread... Still looking good after a year? How about the band?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Bezel and band with yellow added



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

domoon said:


> I remember seeing that silver 6900 from your other thread... Still looking good after a year? How about the band?


I did a follow-up post in the other thread about how that "bumper coating" held up on two bezels: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/beze...oking-good-theory-1069969-2.html#post16349937 It held up on mine pretty well, but scraped off my friend's who is hard on his watches.

I didn't try painting the straps, though, and the nylon Zulu straps have done what most seem to do -- fade slightly in color and/or pick up stains on the lighter colored ones, while remaining structurally solid. ;-)


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Bezel and band with yellow added
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the yellow stripe in the groove on the strap - something that Casio should pick up on.

kev


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Kev55 said:


> love the yellow stripe in the groove on the strap - something that Casio should pick up on.
> 
> kev


Thanks, I will do in red in my Ferrari Rangeman, but Casio can do better than me!










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My last work around bezel and band, not more to change.


































Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Not much of a mod, but worth mentioning here. Back in July when I got my G9000-1, I immediately painted the buttons black, using Testors paint I got from a local hobby shop. 5 months later, the paint was starting to chip off!

With painted buttons, I posted these in a WRUS thread months ago. You can see the paint was a little too glossy compare to the matte black finish of the bezel. 














With the paint chipping off 5 months later, I was like forget about it! So I removed it all and back to the red buttons, which I originally dislike, but now I don't seem to care no more. You can see some paint still remaining on the edges of the buttons.















So the main point here, as many of you done mods with Testors, just keep in mind that the paint may not be long lasting. While what I have here is an extreme example, since I used it on the Mudman's button membranes, which was being flexed and touched all the time. That certainly decease the longevity of the paint significantly. For those only use the paint for the decorative texts on the bezel, it should easily last longer than 5 months. But for sure, it won't last as long as the manufacture's original paint applied during the manufacturing process.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Right, in decorative text, the added paint lives long time because is not in direct contact with external cause of damage. 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## whtwalker (Nov 12, 2015)

I tried the same thing with my old g9000, but got over reprinting the buttons. I ended up getting the gw-9000a-1.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

The Yellow that should have existed...


----------



## Ash1979 (Jul 2, 2013)

Regular converted to Metallic...


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Also shown in custom square thread:

DW-5600P module and bullbar
GW-M5610BC Bracelet 
GW-5000 bezel
acetate tinted LCD mod


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Mudman project. I've posted before on it, but I made an additional change: traded the green back cover for a black one, and I think it made a world of difference. I'm going to stealth it next.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Chempop said:


> Also shown in custom square thread:
> 
> DW-5600P module and bullbar
> GW-M5610BC Bracelet
> ...


Awesome. Gives off a Darth Vader vibe.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Schwizzle said:


> Awesome. Gives off a Darth Vader vibe.


Thanks, unfortunately I'm going to have to redo it with the correct tinted filter, what I had laying around completely blocked the backlight (which I discovered after putting it back together, d'oh!)

I'm thinking about finding a DW-5600EB dial to swap in to go more color coordinated, but I haven't decided.
For reference:









Ideally I could put a 'EB" dial in a DW-5030 steel case, but I've heard swapping the glass on those can be a nightmare. I haven't built up the courage to try it yet.


----------



## NotSure (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a few, most have been posted here and there. Love the G-Shocks!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

I think I've finished my G... Sort of, LOL 
The 5000B strap finally arieved








Hydroed, new bezel, new band... Still contemplating whether to splurge to on cf bracelet or not.

Anyway, guys, a question. I bought the G-shock strap color set but somehow it won't fit my gw,6900 .







.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Now that is one beautiful GW-6900 Domoon! Very nice color scheme. Looks like a lot of attention was put into this modification!

Seeing your new GW-6900 it prompted me to share my new DW-6900 too -

Here's my less spectacular DW-6900 just assembled. Really easy mod, but very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

domoon said:


> Anyway, guys, a question. I bought the G-shock strap color set but somehow it won't fit my gw,6900 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is a "G-shock strap color set" and which model(s) is it supposed to fit?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> Now that is one beautiful GW-6900 Domoon! Very nice color scheme. Looks like a lot of attention was put into this modification!
> 
> Seeing your new GW-6900 it prompted me to share my new DW-6900 too -
> 
> Here's my less spectacular DW-6900 just assembled. Really easy mod, but very happy with the way it turned out.


Thank you.. Too be honest it just sort of happened LOL. The main plan was a G/GW-6900 with 5000 band. The 6900 was in auction that ended twice with no taker. So at the third time it up, being it's lower than any 6900GW i can find at that time and still in a price I'm willing to pay, i decided to take the risk and pulled the trigger. Since GW have white bezel and i not sure if i can pull it off, ordered a spare black bezel too. I actually really happy with how it turns out in the end xD



Mike K said:


> What exactly is a "G-shock strap color set" and which model(s) is it supposed to fit?



















It feels like the spring bar hole is too small and just won't align with the lug. Struggled for the better part of the day yesterday trying to fit it with no avail

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The specs on a DW and G W aren't quite the same...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> The specs on a DW and G W aren't quite the same...


For sure bezels don't interchange.

Pretty sure straps are universal between DW and GW? Could be wrong though


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

domoon said:


> It feels like the spring bar hole is too small and just won't align with the lug. Struggled for the better part of the day yesterday trying to fit it with no avail


As Phantasm said, the bezels are NOT interchangeable between the DW- and GW-6900's [ link ], but many people HAVE successfully put DW-5600 straps (and DW-5600 Casio strap adapters) on their GW-6900's.

There are a lot of older, discontinued models listed on the back of that package -- I'm wondering if the lug holes have perhaps moved a millimeter or so over the 20 years of production and they're not quite in the same place today as they were in the 1990's. If the straps aren't going far enough into the lugs for the springbars to seat into the hole, I'm wondering if you just need to remove a millimeter or so of material from the tip of the strap, much the way I needed to "clean up" a few strap adapters in this picture: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/zulu-strap-adapter-issue-1178922.html#post9302938


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's MY latest project -- the MTG-M900/GW-M500 Frankenwatch, Phase Two:









Depending on your point of view, it's either a GW-M500 series watch with a larger, easier-to-read LCD OR it's an MTG-M900 with a black bezel, which won't have a problem with the silver paint wearing off of the "stock" bezel.

I just placed an order today with Pacparts for more parts, including the more subdued or gunmetal-colored bezel from the GW-M530 -- I'll probably do a full write-up with more pictures once the parts arrive in a few weeks! 

I'm planning Phase 3 to have a steathed bezel without the red "G-SHOCK" and that darker colored bezel. I'm not sure if I *really* want to spend the money for "Phase 4", which would basically create a positive display, Multiband 6, black ion plated bracelet MTG-910DA-1V:









I didn't like the stock bracelet three years ago, which was what originally led me to WUS -- but maybe I'd like the whole thing better in black IP?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> The specs on a DW and G W aren't quite the same...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Phantasm said:


> For sure bezels don't interchange.
> 
> Pretty sure straps are universal between DW and GW? Could be wrong though


i've read many stories about GW-6900 on DW-5600 straps, so i automatically assume that there won't be any problem LOL



Mike K said:


> As Phantasm said, the bezels are NOT interchangeable between the DW- and GW-6900's [ link ], but many people HAVE successfully put DW-5600 straps (and DW-5600 Casio strap adapters) on their GW-6900's.
> 
> There are a lot of older, discontinued models listed on the back of that package -- I'm wondering if the lug holes have perhaps moved a millimeter or so over the 20 years of production and they're not quite in the same place today as they were in the 1990's. If the straps aren't going far enough into the lugs for the springbars to seat into the hole, I'm wondering if you just need to remove a millimeter or so of material from the tip of the strap, much the way I needed to "clean up" a few strap adapters in this picture: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/zulu-strap-adapter-issue-1178922.html#post9302938


perhaps... also, one mor thing i noticed is that the hole to put springbars on these strap is smaller. i tried to put the one that come's on default on a G-6900CC and it just won't tuck in. had to use the smaller one that comes with the strap. maybe if i have the tweezer-like spring bar tool it could be easier. my method of put one feet in and push the other feet from the other side doesn't seem to work since it's slightly tilted and it won't go in anymore nomatter how hard and in what direction i pushed it :|
as for the "cleaning up" part... i don't think i'd want to thread that road again after i failed my strap adapter before xD


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

You beat me to it, Mike! It's long been conceived in my mind to do this mod, however never got enough time to do it. I dubbed the "MTG-M910" project! Something Casio easily could have made to continue the beloved all black MTG-910DA-1V, but never did. Like you said, the GWM530 bezel (resin and metal) will get you close to it, but with the red lettering. With the resin band, the mod will look good enough and cheap to do. But if you want a more authentic look to the MTG-910DA, you will need black lettering not only, but also the black bracelet. That bracelet is very expensive as a new part, unless you can find used from a donor watch. You will also need the black resin end pieces to go with the bracelet.

If you want to go even further in stealth, you can replace the MTG's silver light button with the GWM530's black button. I believe that would require removing the module and light button assembly to do it correctly. So that's yet another level of challenge. The end result would be the positive display version of the total blackness Japanese only model MTG-M900BD-1JF. Hopefully, the mod would beat the steep price of that model too. Good luck, I hope you will be successful with the mod!











Mike K said:


> Here's MY latest project -- the MTG-M900/GW-M500 Frankenwatch, Phase Two:
> 
> View attachment 6374793
> 
> ...


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

just 'acetoned' the G button but l think l f*** up 
maybe l'll go for a fabric band soon


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Like you said, the GWM530 bezel (resin and metal) will get you close to it, but with the red lettering. With the resin band, the mod will look good enough and cheap to do. But if you want a more authentic look to the MTG-910DA, you will need black lettering not only, but also the black bracelet. That bracelet is very expensive as a new part, unless you can find used from a donor watch. You will also need the black resin end pieces to go with the bracelet.


That bracelet is why I mentioned that I'm not sure if I want to spend the money to go "all the way" to what I'm calling "Phase 4"!  The outer resin bezels for the GW-(M)530 are inexpensive enough (about $5 each) that I bought two -- one to try to "stealth" and one as a backup just in case. I spent a lot of time looking at the inner bezels for the MTG-910 and strongly suspect that they're painted a dark metallic gray to match the "cover/end pieces," which could lead to the same "paint chipping off" problem that affects other MTG-9xx models.

The inner metal bezel for the GW-M530 is more than twice as expensive ($22) than the inner bezels for a lot of similar models, which leads me to believe that it MIGHT BE "black IP coated" like the MTG-910 bezels. I didn't want to USE an actual MTG-910 bezel since it would say "Time Memo/Receive" rather than the "Reverse/Forward" of the Multiband 6 versions.

Still, that's only going to be $30 or so for parts to do it that way -- to do it with the bracelet and end pieces would add another $104 to the bill!



watch_geek2014 said:


> If you want to go even further in stealth, you can replace the MTG's silver light button with the GWM530's black button. I believe that would require removing the module and light button assembly to do it correctly. So that's yet another level of challenge. The end result would be the positive display version of the total blackness Japanese only model MTG-M900BD-1JF. Hopefully, the mod would beat the steep price of that model too. Good luck, I hope you will be successful with the mod!


I'm thinking about just trying to remove the red paint from the "G" in the light button -- as nice as it would look with a blackened light button, I'm not sure my skills are up to opening the case, removing the module and messing with tiny c-clips. Still, for anybody who wants to go all out (or what I'll call "Phase 5") the parts list would be short: a new light button, a stealthy inner bezel from a Multiband 6 model, an outer bezel from an MTG-910, end pieces, and bracelet! It would be easier if Pacparts would just SELL parts for any of the newer, black MTG-M900 line but all they seem to sell are parts for the gray version. It would be nice if Casio would just MAKE an updated, positive display version in the first place!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Blue G-Shock and band



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Custom bezel










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hydro modded GW-6900GW on it's white bezel










Looks sharp, really like it, but i still prefer the black bezel more xD
Now that I'm happy with this one, time to get to the next project.. What that might be hmm..

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Custom bezel and yellow film on glass










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

More red for racing ? edition


----------



## LouisOB (Mar 29, 2016)

I've been trying to make a white bezel/black band watch look good ever since I got the combi-bracelet. I always get drawn back to the black bezels too. Looking good though, I think your eyes adjust to it over time.


----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

how do you apply the paint and which kind? just some kind of acryllic paint?


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

stocksniper said:


> how do you apply the paint and which kind? just some kind of acryllic paint?


Paint on and wipe off the excess. People have successfully used everything from nail polish to enamel paint made for plastic models to acrylic paint. Some people use tiny brushes and painstakingly try to stay within the "lines," but since any excess paint is easy to wipe off, most people just use whatever brush they have on hand. I personally use Q-Tip type cotton swabs.

Here are two threads on the topic but there are plenty of others: https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-repaint-change-colour-letters-g-shock-68211.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-paint-bezel-letters-544648.html


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Since this thread is back up, here are the customs that I've made since my original post on page 1.

Lime green Frogman





https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/project-rangeman-three-part-modification-2653985.html

Lightning Yellow resin dyed orange, with orange gel filter, case from the GW9400BJ



Olive with Lightning Yellow module



And finally super stealth with negative module in the black buttoned case from the 9430


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Modded G-7800, combined the case/module of a white with grey clothes










Positive King mods



















3 Rangeman modded to positive










2 Custom Casio MDV-106 white dial/blue bezel

Right after I finished making my own with the white band, another custom white dial w/ blue bezel turns up for sale. It is inexplicable that Casio never made this watch out of the stuff in the parts bin.























































And while they're at it, a red bezel with both black and white dials would sell well too. 
Green bezel with white dial too.


----------



## stocksniper (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for taking the time respond, great!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Find difference

Before 









After


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

I bought a red bezel/band from a DW-5600P for a GW-M5610 to make a red/black version. Found out the 5600 bezel is not the same as the 5610 one. What to do? What to do? Ah, I have a DW-5600BB that I was planning on selling at some point as I prefer solar atomic and only bought the BB as it was the blackest 5600 at the time. I decided to dress the BB in red and now I have a watch that I'll wear and now keep in my collection.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

You can probably see what I have done to my GW A1100-1A3. The first thing I did was to replace the strap with a bracelet. Then I added a Magnifier to make it a bit easier for me to see the date.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I like letters fill completely the bas relief, and more vibrant, so I used acrylic paint to modify one of my Desert, the right side the final result.

First step, color to fill, not removed the surplus 









Surplus removed with wet paper 

















Comparison with original (left side) 
The picture cannot show completely the real difference, I love the final result.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

this:















to this:














love the contrast


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> I like letters fill completely the bas relief, and more vibrant, so I used acrylic paint to modify one of my Desert, the right side the final result.
> 
> First step, color to fill, not removed the surplus
> 
> ...


Looks much better!

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My GW-M5610BB-1 with GW-M5610KG bezel+strap


----------



## HenceForthWith (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice, very nice! How do you find the negative display with that model?



Bozzy said:


> My GW-M5610BB-1 with GW-M5610KG bezel+strap
> 
> View attachment 10319450


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Mods I've made since my two other posts in this thread (Page 1&7). Most of you have already seen these but I figured I'd document them in this thread as well

The army green/orange king. Reversed the display to positive and tinted it orange, then painted the lettering to match.





GD-120CM red camo. Reversed the display to positive and tinted it red. Also, I did a LCD swap with a GD100MS module so it could have the red backlight (I really wish Casio would do more red illumination)





Got some white clothes for my negative modded Frog



Made a WW screwback square using a DW5030 case. I tinted the display white with a cellphone privacy screen cover. The result is that the display looks completely white unless viewed from a straight angle.









To showcase my admiration of the steel screwback case, I made a one using a DW5030 case, left it uncovered without resin, and filed down the lugs of a Casio metal bracelet to fit.







Finally got around to getting the ae1200 and quickly got hooked, customizing each version


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

busy little beaver aint ya?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

:-d Obsessive for certain. I get these ideas in my head and I can hardly rest until I bring them to life. Every time I think I'm out of ideas another seems to spring up. I only have 4-5 out of the entire collection that I haven't at least made some small change to, and 3 of those are Limited Editions.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Letters are completely REPAINTED

Gray as hours indicators in the dial 
Beige as the band base


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISer Casio fans:
You guys is driving me bonkers with such fine customizing.
I have 8 G Shocks (some are duplications) SIL Mark has 11.
Savin my pennies n dimes for a GWX 56 (SIL has one)
Baadest G EVER!!! He and I have big wrists so big G's aren't
a problemo.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## dhonilee (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is not so "army" anymore... but i like it *Red Candy*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Letters repainted to fill the bas-relief


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Made this custom Frogman a while back but never posted it here. GWF-1000G case for the blue lettering on the crystal, display reversed using blue polarizer scavenged from another G, aftermarket jelly resin dyed blue, and finished it off with the blue bezel studs from a GWF-D1000B


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful work, *K&L*. :-! If you have the chance at some point, would be nice to see some closeups and at different angles. Ah, you've got a nice matching spinner with black knurled grip there! Massdrop find?


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh, lordy, I don't have time to post all my modded G's. It's great to play in the laboratory.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here are two of mine:

G-7900A-4 with G-7900-2 resin








GLX-5600-1 with G-5600NV-2 resin


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Simple mod...

Jaysandkays adapters with a zulu style strap. So much comfort on my ranger now. Maybe in the future there will be a GW9400BTJ-8 (Burton) Strap.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mudman G-9000-3V on JaysAndKays G-9000 adapters and their olive 3-ring Zulu.


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

ZULU addiction.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

xevious said:


> Beautiful work, *K&L*. :-! If you have the chance at some point, would be nice to see some closeups and at different angles. Ah, you've got a nice matching spinner with black knurled grip there! Massdrop find?


Thanks! Yea, I'll take some more shots when I get a chance. For now here's a wrist shot that I took when I made it. It was actually supposed to be a bit of a work in progress, but it turned out so well that I've just left it alone. I still might do some more work on it when I get a chance. The eye is just one that I got from the 8900 that I scavenged the polarizer from. I've done some experimenting on the original eye that came in the GWF1000 using translucent blue paint with decent results, but since I moved last summer I really haven't had much time to fool with it.

The blue top with the knurled grip is by a company called Kemner Designs, a great little family owned company that makes some really nice precision made tops. They have a website, but they sell alot of their stuff on Etsy as well. Also, on their FB group you can get on the list to get one of their more sought after designs, one that when I last checked people were getting 30+ minute spins with.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I was browsing around, since i want to get a Burton strap for my rangeman, and came up to a few topics about the lugs breaking of the rangeman when using adapters and a one piece strap? 

Now i'm getting a little bit worried that i might break my 3 weeks old rangeman..........

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

stock GWF1000-1CR 1000BS bottom bezel T1030 top one


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

Knives and Lint, how would you compare the shock and scratch resistance of the aftermarket jelly resin to standard G-Shock resins? That's my only concern and why I haven't thought about aftermarket bands and bezels.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Knives and Lint, how would you compare the shock and scratch resistance of the aftermarket jelly resin to standard G-Shock resins? That's my only concern and why I haven't thought about aftermarket bands and bezels.


I honestly can't give a definitive answer because I haven't put this watch through any abuse, or even heavy use for that matter. From what I can tell, however, it seems to be very similar in feel to the stock jelly resins I have had experience with.


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Quick custom I knocked up for daughter this week...GD100GB with WW bnb, and yellow gold clasp. Crisp and clean...&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Letters repainted, the color fill the bas-relief


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

GLS-5600CL-1 in GWM-5600A-3 clothing.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

What size are the holes in gshock analog hands?

Anybody knows?


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

G6900
Started life as a G6900-7, much dyeing, sanding, bleaching, dyeing, gel filters (went with a pale orange initially) later:


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Timex again. 
The white was too blindingly white on the markings so I decided to get creative:


























Perfect golden yellow tones!
On to the lettering on the sides:








Ack, too dark. :/
Scrub n fettle down and try again! MOrning after:













There, a much better all round affair!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Daddy's home, wit dat ice on da wrist! lulx!


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Camo Rangeman ......

























Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's a pretty crappy pic of my recently received and modded bezel of my GW-9400CMJ-3CR. I coloured the "G-Shock" on top and the "Protection" at the bottom. Many thanks to thread starter fcasoli for patiently answering all my questions so that I can have my favourite G in the exact way I wanted it! I want to share my experience in case it helps someone out in the future as I was a complete and total novice doing this.

I ended up getting Pébéo brand Hansa Yellow Orange acrylic paint from the arts store for 9.99$ Canadian as it seemed to match the colour the most and I can confirm that it really does. The first time I used a q-tip and spread it on, left it to dry for a few minutes and wiped but it didn't seem to cover everything. Had to repeat a few times until it looked passable but wasn't to my satisfaction. The next day tried a thin paintbrush and again wasn't great. I re-read this thread and noticed fcasoli mentioning leaving it for a few seconds and then wiping. Tried that and it got better.

The method that ended up working best for me was to spread the paint with my finger using a little amount of pressure so that the paint got into the grooves, let it dry for a minute and then gently wipe away with a baby wipe. Then I'd let the paint dry a few minutes by blowing on it and then repeating step one. It took a few tries as well as having to completely redo the letter "C" in "G-SHOCK" as the paint created an excess bump at the bottom of the letter. The paint in that letter came off surprisingly easily enough scraping it with a needle and restarting. In the end everything came out perfectly. I was really nervous and hesitant cause the first few times when I left the paint dry it would take some effort to get it out of the areas where I didn't want it while also semi-removing the paint in the letters but once I got the hang of it it's simple enough that anyone can do it.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Two steps in my last Frogman


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone know where to source parts in Canada? Shipping from all the popular American palces is expensive...


----------



## fatassj (Feb 4, 2018)

Very inspiring posts in this thread! 

Does anybody have experience coloring the metal on the g-shock watches? My DW-5600e's silver buttons and wrist buckle are a bit off-putting..


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

fatassj said:


> Very inspiring posts in this thread!
> 
> Does anybody have experience coloring the metal on the g-shock watches? My DW-5600e's silver buttons and wrist buckle are a bit off-putting..


Letters in metal bezel is possible with acrylic paint, but buttons not, the problem is the surface is smooth and exposed. You can try spray for cars body


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

GMW-B5000 with black letters


----------



## Rhotax (Sep 23, 2008)

What type of paint to use, to paint on strap such a kind of stripes:










I tried acrylic (for plastic models) and it didn't last more than few days.


----------



## acaruson (Nov 20, 2020)

fcasoli said:


> My little operation, G-Shock in red, using a brush and acrylic paint. Mix adding very little water, must remain dense, apply abundant, after a minute remove the excess with a paper towel...
> 
> About the yellow film there is a specific thread about...
> 
> ...












How did you find or source the YELLOW lens on your GW-9400? I really want one.


----------



## acaruson (Nov 20, 2020)

fcasoli said:


> Red passion and yellow is done!
> This is my favorite now!
> 
> 
> ...


You do amazing work. Wow.
QUESTION? Where did you get the YELLOW lens and can you discuss your method for custom lettering?


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

it might be a yellow film filter placed on top of the module, behind the crystal 
or
on the black one, it might be a yellow screen protector (from phones and tablets) cut out, and placed on top of the crystal, and then the bezel on top 
is there a yellow screen protector out there for sale? I don't know but I can cut out a yellow film filter and put it under a screen protector 
yes, you are welcome


----------

